# Very small puppy ate plastic sticker!



## Arleigh (May 23, 2015)

I have a 9 week old, 2.5-3 lb Bolonka/Toy Poodle mix. A couple hours ago, while he was chewing on a rawhide, he decided to go after my stinky Crocs. We heard crinkling noises so I went over and I think he swallowed a small plastic sticker that was still on my shoes. It was one of those shoe size stickers, about nickel diameter that was still on it the other day but no longer. We didn't see him eat it but it's a good chance. That was around 5:30 EST. 

We had been playing with his food dispensing toys all afternoon/evening and he was getting treats when he went wee (every 45-60 minutes) so he wasn't that hungry when I tried feeding him at 7, but he's been very thirsty. We just went outside (8:30) and he had a bowel movement, a rather large one at that, but I worry that was just food that he had eaten before the sticker. His most prior bowel movement was somewhere in the 2-3 pm range.

I'm rather concerned and after looking at this and other forums, if he doesn't go again in the morning when he wakes up, I was planning on taking him in to get looked at. 

Should I give him a bit more time before I get so worried? I know dogs can handle stuff like this usually but like I said, I'm a bit worried because of his size. I've never had a dog this small before, so I'm a bit out of my element.

Any advice or counsel? Give him a bit more time? Run in now? We do have a Vet appointment to get him shots and a check up on Tuesday. 

Thanks!


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

It's pretty much a wait and see situation in my opinion and I think some people might disagree with this. For Truffles, he's eaten the weirdest crude on this planet in his 8 months of life. He actually ate a rock and pretty much my vet told me to feed him pumpkin to provide some "oomph" to get it out. Meaning, it will fill up his bowels faster and hopefully push the rock out. This happened when he was 1kg (2.2lbs) I checked his pooped for a couple of days and he passed it. During that time he ate and was drinking normally. If your puppy gets to the point where he refuses to eat treats or food or becomes lethargic, then I would suggest going to an e-vet. It sounds like he's taking treats and stuff, so it might not be bothering him and it'll just pass.

If this was something sharp, then I would say definitely rush him to the e-vet, but I'm not sure how sharp a plastic sticker can be. It's flexible and bendy, so I think it'll be okay, but again, others may disagree. 

If you take him to the vet right now, all they can really do is an x-ray and I highly doubt that sticker will come up on the x-ray at all. So, they can't really do surgery to remove it anyway.


----------



## Arleigh (May 23, 2015)

Thank you for the response! His energy level is a bit lower than usual but still pretty high and we did a lot of playing today so he's a bit tuckered out. I just got him to eat his normal dinner at 9:30 instead of 7:00, and he ate way more than usual (a full bowl vs 1/2 normally), which makes me very happy. 

Yeah, if it was something sharper, I wouldn't have hesitated but those stickers are pretty flexible. Since he's eating, I think I will at least wait until tomorrow morning and see how his BM goes down, before I decide anything.

Any other thoughts?


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Puppies are like that! (Babies, too). Everything goes in the mouth.
My rule of thumb for puppies is that things that are smaller than the poop size . . . or would easily be bent into a size smaller than the poop size . . . are a worry ONLY if they contain something sharp or something toxic.
I doubt a Crocs sticker is either sharp or toxic. I would observe, but not worry unless there is some symptom of problems.


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

Any update?


----------

